# FDA officially declares the sun unsafe, urges public to lather toxic sunscreen on ski



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

FDA officially declares the sun unsafe, urges public to lather toxic sunscreen on skin by Ethan A. Huff, staff writer (NaturalNews) The absurdity of many US government recommendations would be humorous if not for the millions of Americans that take them seriously. The latest pseudo-scientific nonsense being peddled by Big Brother is the US Food [...]

*Read More...*


----------

